# Tamiya 1/35th Mk 5 Chieftain Tank



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Now fully done. 
Birthday pressie for me brother, he was a driver/gunner on them.

12 page gallery right here. 










Enjoy, go easy and have a good one people!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Reminds me of the REFORGER Excercises I enjoyed when stationed in Germany in the early eighties. The US Army saw fit to give me 5 M60A2 MBTs to do with at my command. The the hazards of grass covered muddy bogs I am way too familure with. :thumbsup:


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Reminds me of the REFORGER Excercises I enjoyed when stationed in Germany in the early eighties. The US Army saw fit to give me 5 M60A2 MBTs to do with at my command. The the hazards of grass covered muddy bogs I am way too familure with. :thumbsup:

I also have one of those old Tamiya Cheiftains in my buildt collection...damn fine kit!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

anybody got a TAMIYA M60A2 THEY WANT TO SELL ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> anybody got a TAMIYA M60A2 THEY WANT TO SELL ?


The kit isnt really an M60A2 its an M60A1E1... the prototype for the A2 although the similar turret is not the same... Tamiya reissued this somewhat recently. I saw one oddly in a Hobbbytown USA. You might look over at www.hlj.com its probably not the most common (or popular kit). It takes some work both to make a good model out of the old, motorized kit and also to make a real M60A2 out of it.


----------

